# Baaaaaddd Goat



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone didn't like her reflection.
Dads truck: 0
Autumn: 1


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

OMG, that is so funny and kind of terrible all at the same time! :ROFL: Hope the truck doesn't cost much to fix....:hug:


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

oops...I know how it is to fight your own reflection...I want to do it every morning lol


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

:ROFL:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hehe, that IS funny & terrible at the same time.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Ohmagosh!! Been there!:veryangry:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

MoKa-Farms said:


> OMG, that is so funny and kind of terrible all at the same time! :ROFL: Hope the truck doesn't cost much to fix....:hug:


Since she's my goat I have to pay for the paint touch up :mecry:


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

happybleats said:


> oops...I know how it is to fight your own reflection...I want to do it every morning lol


My mom & I couldn't stop laughing at this comment:laugh::lol::ROFL:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:crazy::ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:ROFL: Hahaha...that's awful! LOL


----------



## Honeysuckle (Apr 11, 2013)

I'm sorry! But I couldn't help giggling! I've been there, done that!


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

She's getting a set of tennis balls for her birthday


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

No racket I hope !! :slapfloor:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Cathy I bet she'll make lots of racket


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh dang. Maybe most of it can be buffed out?


----------

